
Early Retirement Plan as an Expat in Amsterdam - WannaLive
<i>The idea:</i><p>Once you have a permanent contract, getting a mortgage is pretty easy and renting is significantly higher than the mortgage payments. So, a person can get an apartment, rent it out, and let it pay for itself, while still having money to spare.<p>So, my question is: what&#x27;s the catch? It seems easy, but yet I don&#x27;t see everyone doing it! Am I missing something?<p><i>A few details about me:</i><p>- Earning 60k, permanent contract, have 30% ruling<p>- I have savings (more than enough for down-payment and costs) and am left with some money at the end of each month<p>- I don&#x27;t want to slave for money for the rest of my life<p>- I don&#x27;t like the Dutch weather<p>- I don&#x27;t like the Dutch food<p>- I don&#x27;t like the Dutch culture<p>- Needless to say, I&#x27;m not seeing myself here in the future, but would tolerate a few more years.<p><i>Bonus points:</i><p>I know at least 10 people who own residential properties and rent them out. This would be even better than a buy-to-let property, as the interest is significantly lower for residential properties. However, the banks don&#x27;t want you to rent it out.<p>I&#x27;d get a linear mortgage, because in case I want to sell the house for some reason, I want to own a bigger portion of it. I can also afford putting more money in it on monthly basis currently. If you&#x27;re into talking details, give some input on this as well.<p><i>Goal:</i><p>Spending less on rent while here and leaving with an asset, while investing everything I own above my emergency limit in the following years. At the moment when I have my assets net me 1k per month, I&#x27;m on my way to Thailand.<p>___<p><i>TLDR:</i><p>I plan to get a mortgage, buy a property in The Netherlands, live in it for 2-3 years while heavily invest my earnings in index funds, and once I&#x27;d have 1k in passive income, rent the property out and move to a place with low cost of living. Is there a catch? Why isn&#x27;t everyone who has FI&#x2F;RE ambitions as an expat in Amsterdam doing this (or thinking about it)?
======
ggm
Non resident tax collected at marginal rate by bank. You'll be taxed at
marginal rate when you leave the EU.

You'll possibly still have to pay the premis, unless you deregister as a Dutch
resident so the whole 'how do they know to deduct witholding tax' question is
moot.

Many of the lets in Amsterdam are rent controlled. You may find achieving your
income goal is hard.

Investment property interest rate is not as good as resident rate.

You need to see a tax agent and an investment advisor. Pay fee, not percentage
of investment.

Oh, avoid free advice :-)

~~~
WannaLive
Thank you.

